# New Addition - Mr. Static Pants!!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you to the amazing Stina at CSBeck Rodentry for my new addition. CSB Mr. Static Pants! Isn't he handsome!?! I feel really honored to be trusted with this handsome boy.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

That. Is the BEST NAME EVER.

What a beauty! Wow!


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

He is absolutely stunning! Is he Abyssinian?
And I agree, that's a fantastic name :lol:


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Amazing mouse, and a perfect name! :lol:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

He does look a bit static! :lol: He's beautiful.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness.. he is just so lovely!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oooh! Pretty shiny ruffly mousie! I hope you breed many more like this.


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Haha I love it with his little Afro bum


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I keep coming back to look at him..he's so LOVELY. /sigh


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I need to take pics of his relatives!!


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow, that is really beautiful fur.


----------

